# Tappan Zee or GWB?



## hammer (Dec 26, 2009)

Quick question for NYC area folks...

I'm driving from MA to the Jersey Shore today...I usually go 287 to the Tappan Zee then down the Parkway, but I'm wondering if I-95 and the GWB to the Turnpike will be any better.  Any advice?  Thanks.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 26, 2009)

hammer said:


> Quick question for NYC area folks...
> 
> I'm driving from MA to the Jersey Shore today...I usually go 287 to the Tappan Zee then down the Parkway, but I'm wondering if I-95 and the GWB to the Turnpike will be any better.  Any advice?  Thanks.




1. Depends on day and time
2. NO, I avoid 95 like the plague. It's almost always full of traffic.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 26, 2009)

Depending on where in MA you're coming from, you might consider I-84 to Newburg-Beacon bridge to NY Thruway to Garden State Parkway.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 26, 2009)

Andy's spot on... totally dependent on time and day...

I drove down to SC for Christmas (will begin packing the car for the schlep home shortly)... I did my usual thing of leaving MA at about 9:00PM Sunday night... It lets me zip through NY (via Merritt, Hutch, Cross County, Saw Mill, and Henry Hudson parkways to the GW bridge) and DC pre commuter traffic, then I can take a nap in Virginia anld then finish out the drive...

Depending on how the ride back goes I'll audible when I hit the Garden State Parkway exit on the Jersey Turnpike and either head towards the TZ or continue back to the parkways...

NB: I like driving the parkways because they're twisty, interesting roads... if you don't like that kind of driving, you should probably avoid them.

-w


----------



## dmc (Dec 26, 2009)

TPZ... 

GWB is too unpredictable..

Although sometimes when I had to drive from CT to NJ - I'd go down 95 to 287(White Plains)
287 to the Hutchinson
Hutch to Cross County
Cross Count to Sawmill
Sawmill(Henry Hudson) to GWB


----------



## marcski (Dec 26, 2009)

As I'm sure you know, today is not an ideal day....as others have said, what time will you be travelling?  If you take the TZ to the Parkway you will have to go through Paramus and the Route 17 interchange which is post-Christmas sale central.  

Here are some other considerations and what I'd do:

1)  The TZ is cheaper.  I think about $5 less. 
2) How are you heading down from MA?  The 91-95, or Merit-Hutch to 287 or down through 84 to the NYS Thruway??  Either way as you're in Fairfield County or Orange..start listening to am radio.  CBS, 880 has traffic on the 8's, WINS, 1010 has it on the 1's and Bloomberg, 1130 on the dial has it on the 5's.  Listen and take note to what they say.  You can make the game time decision as you're driving....

also if you do take the GW, take the saw mill to the henry hudson to avoid cross bronx traffic.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 26, 2009)

marcski said:


> As I'm sure you know, today is not an ideal day....as others have said, what time will you be travelling?  If you take the TZ to the Parkway you will have to go through Paramus and the Route 17 interchange which is post-Christmas sale central.
> 
> Here are some other considerations and what I'd do:
> 
> ...



You could get the Parkway from the Thruway and head straight down the shore. Don't have to take RT 17. As a matter of fact, once you get off the TZ and continue one the Thruway, the Parkway exit comes before the RT 17 exit.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 26, 2009)

andyzee said:


> You could get the Parkway from the Thruway and head straight down the shore. Don't have to take RT 17. As a matter of fact, once you get off the TZ and continue one the Thruway, the Parkway exit comes before the RT 17 exit.


Take Rt 17 on the way home and stop off at Campmor and Ski Barn for stoke!


----------



## marcski (Dec 26, 2009)

andyzee said:


> You could get the Parkway from the Thruway and head straight down the shore. Don't have to take RT 17. As a matter of fact, once you get off the TZ and continue one the Thruway, the Parkway exit comes before the RT 17 exit.



I know but the GSP has that big route 17 interchange down in Paramus where all the malls/shopping are...that's what I was talking about.  It can back up the GSP as you head south through that area.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Dec 26, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Depending on where in MA you're coming from, you might consider I-84 to Newburg-Beacon bridge to NY Thruway to Garden State Parkway.



Strong choice here from much of Massachusetts, even from RI when I am traveling west thru PA this is my route of choice.....


----------



## andyzee (Dec 26, 2009)

marcski said:


> I know but the GSP has that big route 17 interchange down in Paramus where all the malls/shopping are...that's what I was talking about.  It can back up the GSP as you head south through that area.



Nah, never had that issue and I live in the area.


----------



## dmc (Dec 26, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Nah, never had that issue and I live in the area.



17 used to be HORRIBLE before 287 was put in and when it had traffic lights...  
The GSP/17 interchange took a beating back then.. I thinks it's a left exit too - which always causes issues..

Now it's pretty chill


----------



## playoutside (Dec 27, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Depending on where in MA you're coming from, you might consider I-84 to Newburg-Beacon bridge to NY Thruway to Garden State Parkway.


 
This is always my choice.  Never a backup at the bridge.  Only risk is the rare slowdown on 84 in NY when there are too many trucks.  Now that the intercahnge between 84 and the thruway is done this route rocks!


----------



## marcski (Dec 27, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Nah, never had that issue and I live in the area.





dmc said:


> 17 used to be HORRIBLE before 287 was put in and when it had traffic lights...
> The GSP/17 interchange took a beating back then.. I thinks it's a left exit too - which always causes issues..
> 
> Now it's pretty chill



It's been a while since I've taken that way...although I do pop on the GSP down to Campmor.  Only takes me about 25 mins from my house including going over the TZ.


----------



## billski (Dec 27, 2009)

hammer said:


> Quick question for NYC area folks...
> 
> I'm driving from MA to the Jersey Shore today...I usually go 287 to the Tappan Zee then down the Parkway, but I'm wondering if I-95 and the GWB to the Turnpike will be any better.  Any advice?  Thanks.



hammer: for the future - take notes!   We must have done that route 100 times in every imaginable month, day, hour and weather condition.  
The only reasonable plan is to tune in to a NY AM station 1010, 880, 770 while on I-84 before you get to Hartford.   Also tune into the Hartford station for conditions on I-84WB.  Make a decision before you get to Hartford.  
We have found every single route described above to be jammed up at one time or another.  We have been doing this for 30 years and found the radio reports vastly more reliable than any other method - gps traffic, state traffic phones, internet (which always have stale info.)

For the record, I84WB has gotten much worse over the years.
Also, watch your speed on 684 - the state police use Camaros or some similar 2-seat sports car; you'll never see them coming.

We never take the turnpike for any part of the trip to the shore.  We latch onto the GSP all the way. BTW, GSP express lanes are generally prone to backups with no easy bailouts.

For the return trip home, tune into the radio stations around Edison and decide.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 27, 2009)

If i know there will be no traffic i prefer GWB, otherwise i'll take tappan zee, there seems to be less volume that route anyways, and its 5 dollars for the toll vs 8 for GWB


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 28, 2009)

Say hello to "The Situation" for me.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 28, 2009)

has anyone seen the crumbling of america on the history channel?


its probably sensationalism to some point but it caught my attention.  I always use the tpz when going to pennsylvania.  might rethink that.


----------



## hammer (Dec 30, 2009)

Got back yesterday.  Drive down was about 9 hours total.  Tried GWB and the Turnpike.  Hit a crapload of traffic on I-95 between New Haven and NYC, and the rain and wind all the way down from New Haven on was not fun.  On top of that, my A/C compressor died at about Asbury Park.  NOT FUN.  :angry:

I was hearing about some traffic around White Plains and the Tappan Zee so I'm not sure I was much worse off going the GWB.

Had my son handle about 1:30 on the way down but with all of the traffic I think he had enough.

Drive home was about 6:45.  Worse part of the drive was the wind.  Went back on the Tappan Zee, up I-684 and over on I-84.  GPS receiver suggested I-691 to I-91 to 15 to avoid downtown Hartford, worked pretty well.


----------

